# C2 NxN Open April 2022



## Cuber2s (Apr 4, 2022)

Post your times here. We will be doing all WCA nxn events here. I will give out the scrambles for round 1, and the top 6 people make it(big cubes,) and the top 3 podium. 4x4 and lower, top 10 make it to the second round, top 5 to finals, and top 3 podium. 6x6 and 7x7 will use mo3 and everything else uses ao5. new comp every month.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 5, 2022)

i will join and is this free


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 5, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> i will join and is this free


i will compete in 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, and is there oh?


----------



## cuber159 (Apr 5, 2022)

i will compete in 2by2 3by3 2by2 oh if you have it

is there a prize?


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 5, 2022)

cuber159 said:


> is there a prize?


no, just for fun. PS. Luke, its free and there is no OH


----------



## Swamp347 (Apr 5, 2022)

3-7 for me


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 6, 2022)

Swamp347 said:


> 3-7 for me


ok, entered


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 6, 2022)

2-5 and oh if there is for me please


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 6, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> 2-5 and oh if there is for me please


I'll ad oh then. entered


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 27, 2022)

the competition will be next week. I will put out the scrambles on sunday.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 28, 2022)

Do we have to post a video or do we just have to post our times here?
I'll join 234 and 3oh btw.


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 28, 2022)

@Imsoosm post times no vid.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 2, 2022)

Ok got it. Will you post the scrambles today?


----------



## Cuber2s (May 2, 2022)

yeah


----------



## Cuber2s (May 3, 2022)

3x3 scrambles. Post average by Tuesday in your time zone



B' R D U' L R B F D' L F' U L' B' L R U' B' L2 R' B' R2 F R2 U
F2 D' F L2 F D R2 U' R L' D2 B2 F D' L U L R' F2 U L' U B R2 L'


D B R' L2 D' R' D2 L2 F' L F' B2 R' U R2 B F2 L' U B L' U B R' B2



R' U2 L' D' L2 B2 R F U2 R F2 B2 U2 D F' U2 R' U2 F2 D' B' F' R' F2 R'


L' R' U' L2 B L' D2 U2 B' U D2 L' B L B2 F2 R' L2 B' U B' D' R F' L'

(My average was 10.66)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 3, 2022)

Solve 1: 14.78
Solve 2: 13.58
Solve 3: DNF
Solve 4: 13.24
Solve 5: 14.89

Ao5: 14.42


----------



## Cuber2s (May 3, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Solve 1: 14.78
> Solve 2: 13.58
> Solve 3: DNF
> Solve 4: 13.24
> ...


Don't worry, I DNFed a solve too. Good job though.


----------



## Cuber2s (May 6, 2022)

R F2 R' F U' R F R F
R' F U R' U' F R' U' R'
F R U F U R2 U' F' U
R' U' R2 U2 R F2 R F2 R'
R2 F U2 R2 U F U F R'

the results are due at the end of May, sorry for the delay. Every week, I will post another events scrambles. This is 2x2
2x2 average was 3.28


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 6, 2022)

Solve 1: 3.23
Solve 2: 3.49
Solve 3: 4.40
Solve 4: 3.86
Solve 5: 8.55

3.92 Ao5 2x2

This was surprisingly good


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 6, 2022)

Solve 1: 2.43
Solve 2: 2.49
Solve 3: 4.39
Solve 4: 1.49 (cool fingertrick!)
Solve 5: 3.19 (average)

2.70 Average.

Could have been better but OK.
(I have only done 2x2 practice for the last three weeks)


----------



## Timona (May 6, 2022)

First solve, LL skip

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-06 (solving from 2022-05-06 10:00:50 to 2022-05-06 10:02:17)
avg of 5: 4.596

Time List:
1. (1.357) R F2 R' F U' R F R F @2022-05-06 10:00:50 
2. 4.837 R' F U R' U' F R' U' R' @2022-05-06 10:01:10 
3. 4.556 F R U F U R2 U' F' U @2022-05-06 10:01:36 
4. (6.789) R' U' R2 U2 R F2 R F2 R' @2022-05-06 10:01:59 
5. 4.396 R2 F U2 R2 U F U F R' @2022-05-06 10:02:17


----------

